# anyone get a rash from dnp?



## jonathanfsas (Aug 26, 2013)

this is my second wk on dnp and noticed red bumpy rashes on the inside of my elbows, back and front of my neck? Dont know if its from moving or dnp, anyone have any solutions was gonna try cortisone cream


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2013)

It's the DNP. Try Benadryl. If it doesn't clear up then DNP is not for you. This is somewhat common.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 27, 2013)

Why in the world are you running dnp during the hottest time of the year?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Why in the world are you running dnp during the hottest time of the year?



^^ THIS ^^

Those who run DNP tend to prefer it during the winter months due to the elevated body temps it produces.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 27, 2013)

Only when I have sex with GK.


----------



## jonathanfsas (Aug 27, 2013)

cali heat aint that bad right now and i keep my ac at 65 all day and i dont sweat that much anyway. I dont get all sweaty and have those carb cravings like ive heard about. Just get real thirsty for water other then that i still eat clean with carb cycling 100-50g per day


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 27, 2013)

asshole

if i kept my AC at 65 it would roughly be HALF of the outside temp... and I would be paying more for my utilities than i do for my mortgage on an almost 4,000 sq ft home. seriously, who keeps it at 65? i used to live in that lovely beachside weather mostly year round. Now its just 8-9 months per year and minus the salt-air.

the only thing is, depending what part of cali, if its so-cal that may be close to the avg temperature year round. one of those city's in ventura county gets rated in the top 10 best places to live for weather because its damn near 70 degrees all the time.


----------



## 49ER (Aug 27, 2013)

Dnp make you feel shitty? I tried phentermine for a few dahs I felt like shit so I stopped. Its one hell of a appetite suppressor


----------



## jonathanfsas (Aug 27, 2013)

i tried 100mg diphenhydramine last night but didnt help much im hoping it doesnt get worse


----------



## jonathanfsas (Aug 27, 2013)

49ER said:


> Dnp make you feel shitty? I tried phentermine for a few dahs I felt like shit so I stopped. Its one hell of a appetite suppressor



Nah not really but im on eca and t3 and i do feel really tired sometimes


----------



## jonathanfsas (Aug 27, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> asshole
> 
> if i kept my AC at 65 it would roughly be HALF of the outside temp... and I would be paying more for my utilities than i do for my mortgage on an almost 4,000 sq ft home. seriously, who keeps it at 65? i used to live in that lovely beachside weather mostly year round. Now its just 8-9 months per year and minus the salt-air.
> 
> the only thing is, depending what part of cali, if its so-cal that may be close to the avg temperature year round. one of those city's in ventura county gets rated in the top 10 best places to live for weather because its damn near 70 degrees all the time.


Damn where do u live at, the only places that hit 120+ that i have been to are az, nv, and mx, if i ran dnp in any of those places i would b changing my shirt every 10 min. Trust me 65-70 is the sweet spot when on dnp, used to have it at 60 but was a little too cold would wake up with a caugh


----------



## Dinitro (Oct 27, 2013)

Based on feedback from customers, I've learned that the DNP rash is random and unpredictable, but also one-time. That is, someone who's used DNP without a rash might develop. Benadryl usually takes care of it, but even if it doesn't, the rash effect tends to be something you can end by stopping DNP, letting it fade, and then re-starting DNP. The rash is typically non-recurring.


----------



## Magical (Jan 28, 2014)

49ER said:


> Dnp make you feel shitty? I tried phentermine for a few dahs I felt like shit so I stopped. Its one hell of a appetite suppressor



I ran phentermine/adipex for a loooong time. It does make you feel shitty, but it works too


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

This guy kill over from dnp in aug..lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright I guess my DNP experiment is over. Just tried to start again with one cap yesterday and within hours I was getting itchy, red, blotchy skin. Its still on me this morning and will take a few days to a week or so to go away. This isn't as bad as the 1st time tho. That was after 8 days. 

On to REAL tren!!!


----------

